

Google's Media Barons - natex
http://harpers.org/blog/2013/01/googles-media-barons/

======
flexxaeon
Didn't notice this link, but after seeing another [1] HN link about it I
couldn't believe it got missed. And yet, here it is. Take my upvote.

 _It’s no coincidence that Google, Yahoo!, Bing, and Yelp sound like toddler
gibberish from the Teletubbies.

Whenever I hear these silly corporate names invoked with sanctimonious awe, I
imagine Dipsy, Laa-Laa, Po, and Tinky-Winky singing their hit single
“Teletubbies say ‘Eh-oh’ ” as they shake the change out of some two-year-old’s
pocket._

My god this is pure gold!

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5081822>

